# Feeling Fake



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone experience feeling fake?

Fake as in... anything you say or do feels fake. AARGH!

I've been feeling like this for a long time since the DP came.

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yep yep yep


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

When I had dp,yeah.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I cried the whole weekend. That felt unreal too  it was father's day weekend.

I really hate what's going on inside me. I try to forget but it's so [email protected] hard!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hang in there, if it helps I know exactly how you feel.
I always relate my life to the movie Click, where I'll wake up one day and be given another chance to fix my wrongs, we just have to start out on that foot right now, this is a game that's in our mind, and we have to distract it.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

One of the guys on the board said the only time he feels real is when he is at home and i am the same 

Feeling fake sux.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea i know what u mean 
im in the house almost all the time cause thats the only place i feel a little normal
but as soon as i got outside its like i stepped into another dimension


----------



## kpike44 (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel fake like 95% of the time. If i keep myself busy with work or something it helps some but then I just feel like a robot..I need help so bad. but i have no extra money to go see a doctor.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> but as soon as i got outside its like i stepped into another dimension


They were my exact words when i got DP'd



kpike44 said:


> I feel fake like 95% of the time. If i keep myself busy with work or something it helps some but then I just feel like a robot..I need help so bad. but i have no extra money to go see a doctor.


I'm pretty sure u can get a rebate. What's the Health Care system there like? Does ur country also have a Welfare system?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i know what you mean im going to be 18 soon and im not going to have no coverage by my parents anymore
and the free insurance you get in ny sucks


----------



## kpike44 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I am 22 and most of the time you cant get free insurance after 21. I have a great job but the insurance is so expensive and i really cant afford it. I tried talking to my dad about it and see if he could set me up with a doctor. I think he thinks i am crazy and i am scared to go to one and they think i am also. 
No one gets me, but i am so glad i can get on here and people actually unserstand me.


----------



## Rugal (Sep 21, 2008)

Hai I am new, But I feel this feeling sometime what I want to say different from something that come out from my mouth. It more like I can show the real me, something hold me


----------

